# Question on best vanes for the Whisker Biscuit



## robertj (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello there, I have on my bows the biscuit rest, but so far have not been able to find the correct vanes for it. I've tried the Quickspins and they get totally damaged after fewshots, same with the bohning killer vanes.
Do you think the Blazer Vanes will do? Also give any advice on the fletching (straight, helicoidal, etc) if you don't recommend the blazer. 
I shoot a Tribute and an Old Glory both set @ 65 lbs, with Gold Tips 5575 (Ted Nugent) arrows cut at 27.5", with NAP Thunderheads (fixed blades), my DL is 28".


Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## candless (Apr 27, 2006)

I have hundreds of shots with these: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20063&id=0020409 They don't wrinkle like the others do. Just make sure you put an extra drop of glue on the tips of each vane. Also, I fletch them straight.
Eric


----------



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

*blazers*

I shoot blazer vanes which in my opinion are ideal for the WB.
I have never had a vane tear off in the three years i've used the bisquit but i do beleive it is important to put a drop of glue on the front of each vane.


----------



## robertj (Dec 12, 2005)

*Thanks for the tip*

Thanks Eric for the tip, I'll give them a try

Robert


----------



## robertj (Dec 12, 2005)

*Thanks bird*



bird said:


> I shoot blazer vanes which in my opinion are ideal for the WB.
> I have never had a vane tear off in the three years i've used the bisquit but i do beleive it is important to put a drop of glue on the front of each vane.


Thanks bird for your note, I'm already waiting for a shipment from Tom Redmond's (PSE Mach-X on it's way down here), and there are some blazer and ST Axis coming with it.
My plan is to set the Mach with Axis and blazers, and take it down to Chile in October for a mouflon sheep hunt.

Will follow your advice regarding the glue on the tip.


Thanks
Robert


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

Flex Fletch also makes a vane that holds up well.


----------



## lilrobinhood (Jun 13, 2005)

Bohning X-Vane should hold up well also. Similar in thickness as the Blazer but not as high profile. I suggest the 4 inch. low profile.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

I shoot blazers through mine and never had a problem.


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

I use duravanes they've always held up. the only problem is the black markings on my white vanes. I heard spraying armor all on them would avoid the markings. gotta try that out


----------



## lwilt (Apr 6, 2006)

4'' feathers,rh,6 degree helical, and parabolic.


----------



## pugsley (Aug 22, 2006)

my local proshop cuts half of the wiskers and you can shoot just about any vane


----------



## mathews4life (Oct 9, 2005)

where i work the best vane for durability is the flexfletch. blazers are close behind and if you want to shoot the duravane you will have to trim some of the whiskers down otherwise they will wrinkle.

jason


----------



## jtb1967 (Sep 22, 2004)

I used AAE vanes and they would wrinkle to a point then stop. I switched to Blazers and havne't had the first wrinkle yet!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Whisker Biscuit + Blazers = :wink:


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

Blazers are as tough as nails and work great in a Whisker Biscuit.You should give them a try.

Good Luck,
Brandon


----------



## JPROVENZA (Apr 13, 2006)

*Vane-Tec*

Try some vanetec vanes. They are very durable and will last a long time through the WB.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

I've been shooting vanetec's for several months and haven't had to refletch any except one's damaged by shooting too close in groups.


----------



## Proverbs 3:5-6 (Aug 26, 2006)

straight fletching is a big part of it. Having too much helical is supposedly a major part of the problem. Although going to straight fletches hurt me psychologically I'm not convinced yet if it really effected my accuracy. 60 yards is the magic yardage where I suddenly seem to have problems and its either the rest, arrows or just my crummy eyeballs. I have the hoyt whisker biscuit with the shock rods. I noticed that my fletches hit the metal edge where the biscuit insert is secured. So I had to rotate the fletches enough to clear it without then hitting the black whiskers. I've also heard about using WD-40 but that just makes my scent lock clothing seem a waste. Trimming excess whiskers seems to make sense, there does seem to be way more than necessary. I'll try that if my fletches wrinkle. Hasn't happened yet at over 50 shots per arrow.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

mathews4life said:


> where i work the best vane for durability is the flexfletch. blazers are close behind and if you want to shoot the duravane you will have to trim some of the whiskers down otherwise they will wrinkle.
> 
> jason


New for 06 Duravane has a vane called Savage Duravane. Its made to withstand harsh punishment and use in a WB. Plus, they're less expensive than some of the others.:wink:


----------

